# Water at night



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, I am curious if you cut off water for your puppy at night, and if so at what time. I know when potty training kids they said no water after dinner. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> Hi, I am curious if you cut off water for your puppy at night, and if so at what time. I know when potty training kids they said no water after dinner. Thanks!


We believe in allowing access to fresh clean water at all times our animals are awake. They do not have water in their crates over night, but I only stopped providing it there after I CONVINCED myself they were never drinking it. I don't believe in limiting water unless there is a medical reason to do so.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I let them have it until we go upstairs for bed. I have 2 ex pen setups, one upstairs and one down. My adult, potty trained dog sleeps in our bed and sleeps like a rock for a good ten hours, and the puppy has a crate in her expen that I leave open, so she can go out at any time to go potty. She does need to go at night, and she’s trained to go on the tray just fine. Problem is she really wants to sleep on my pillow.... so I’d like to keep the waking up to a minimum. Anyway. They definitely have water after dinner. I’d say they don’t have it past 9 pm or so.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

If I had a tiny puppy who couldn't hold it at night I might limit water, but Perry's water bottle hangs on his crate so he has access to it all night. I sometimes hear him drinking from it but rarely.

We do limit water, however, when we're traveling because he refuses to use a potty pad so will hold it for the whole trip (and our travel / trips mean holding it for between 20-26 hours) - so in those cases he doesn't get any water for several hours before we travel and I ration it very carefully throughout the trip to make sure he stays hydrated just enough but not enough to have to pee


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

OK, thanks. I have been leaving it in his ex-pen until we go up to bed, then none overnight. Glad that seems to be OK. He is amazing with using the tray when he needs to, I was just hoping I wasn't giving him water later than I should be!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> OK, thanks. I have been leaving it in his ex-pen until we go up to bed, then none overnight. Glad that seems to be OK. He is amazing with using the tray when he needs to, I was just hoping I wasn't giving him water later than I should be!


Honestly, if he has access to his potty I woukd not take the water away. Panda sleeps on our bed rather than crated, so she does have access to both the upstairs litter box and the water bowl in our bathroom. I know she uses the litter box in "emergencies" at night (rarely), and she will also, occasionally get out of bed early in the morning and go get a drink of water. I don't see any reason to stop either one. The only reason I stopped putting water in the crates for the other two was that they never used it. If I thought they would, they would have it.

If Otto has access to his litter box and is using it appropriately, what would be the purpose of taking his water away?


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Patti sleeps in our bedroom at night and is off and on the bed. More off - as I think she gets hot. She has a potty tray and water bowel in the bathroom. I've never had a reason to limit access to water. If she's thirsty I want her to be able to satisfy her thirst. Saying that, I haven't noticed she routinely drinks water after bed time but she has occasionally.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

He is in a small crate on my night table right now so no access to the potty pan. I think as he gets more comfortable here and to the crate, maybe I’ll get an ex pen upstairs too. Then he can have both.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine does seek water occasionally during the night but also often woke up early in the morning to go potty for a while after we brought him home. I addressed this by providing water in my nightstand so that it would wake me up when he was drinking and I would have a heads up to take him potty earlier in the morning. Our climate is really dry and I frequently need water in the night so it didn’t seem appropriate to restrict water.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We did limit water, but we did not continue with indoor training with either puppy. 
With Keeper especially, if we didn’t he would wake us at early o’clock and not settle again - he was up for the day. 
Now that he’s in a rhythm, older, and it’s HOT out, I don’t limit it. If I’m hot, he is too and needs to be able to cool himself.


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

We cut off the water when Harley goes to bed. We make sure she has an opportunity to get a drink before we crate her for bed. She doesn't have water in her crate at night. When she was waking us up to go out every 2 hours we would offer her a drink, but she never wanted it. Now she is sleeping 6 - 6 1/2 hours a night and sometimes she gets a drink when she wakes up, but not always.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama drinks a lot of water (probably because she has some sort of kidney problem - we finally have an appointment at the U of MN to get to the bottom of that), and we've never limited it. Even though she was a tiny puppy (1.9 pounds when we first brought her to the vet when she was 10 weeks old), she slept through the night pretty early on. Sometimes she gets up in the middle of the night and has a huge drink, but she isn't desperate to go out in the morning. The only time she wakes us to go out is occasionally when we're traveling and everything is different from home (except her ex pen set-up which does travel with us). 

Hope you're enjoying your puppy!


----------

